# Finger burns if I glide finger that holds measure tape to fast any tips?



## Kingomarz (Dec 14, 2018)

So I noticed that on the yellow Sheatrock or dense glass, the faster I cut the sheats using the tape measure and gliding my finger on the fabric it burns. My coworkers said to use the 3m cloth medical tape. It works but I find that I go through it pretty quick. I wrap my finger with it many times n leaves my finger looking huge but the faster I cut, the faster the sheatrock burns the tape getting closer to my finger. Any tips or ideas for better finger protection?


----------



## Dracowing14 (Apr 10, 2019)

I find just regular electrical tape over my gloves works wonders on dense glass gold.


----------

